# What's with all the cookies accept boxes on sites now ?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Some pages don't even let you view it unless you accept the cookies policy.
When did this start?
And what's the deal with it?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It's a EU policy, to protect consumers and give them rights, though it can also be irritating.

Btw, more initiatives against Big Tech are likely to come too in the future.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

It also happens when you're browsing "Incognito" on Chrome or "In Private" on Edge. Both are blocking cookies automatically and the server objects to that status and prompts you to accept. Click accept - It doesn't matter - Once you close your browser using one of the two above the cache is cleared.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

So it's a good thing then?

i thought they might use it to send all kinds of product mail. or add to your cookies


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

If you have the energy, you're able to disable cookies in the process, that would previously have been just 'smuggled in'. Plus you become more aware of potential problems. But I agree, it can be annoying too.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Im still confused
Please, is it good or bad for our computer?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

How cookies work.

https://www.hp.com/us-en/shop/tech-takes/what-are-computer-cookies


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Itullian said:


> Im still confused
> Please, is it good or bad for our computer?


I don't think that the new system is now facilitating cookies, that otherwise wouldn't be included, especially if you cancel them generally via that option, or cancel anything but what is characterized as 'necessary cookies'.

If so, there'd be no point in forcing through that whole system with the argument that it strengthens consumer's rights:

Just one source among many:

"_it was designed to protect online privacy, by making consumers aware of how information about them is collected and used online, and give them a choice to allow it or not ... By requiring websites to inform and obtain consent from visitors it aims to give web users more control over their online privacy._ "

https://www.cookielaw.org/the-cookie-law/


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Itullian said:


> Im still confused
> Please, is it good or bad for our computer?


When you log on to Talk Classical, and select "Remember Me", that's a cookie. A bit of data stored on your computer so the website remembers who you are.

You don't see a cookie banner on TC because they are not compliant with EU law (something they should probably look into).


----------

